# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Lẩu ếch Sáu Hiếu - Quán nhậu Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Quán Sáu Hiếu*
> 
> _64/2E Quang Trung, phường 10, quận Gò Vấp(số mới), nằm đối diện UBND quận Gò Vấp nhé - Số cũ là 419 Quang Trung, phường 10, quận Gò Vấp._ 
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Sáu Hiếu_


Nằm khuất trong con hẻm nhỏ trên đường Quang Trung, quán nhỏ Sáu Hiếu dường như là địa điểm ăn uống quen thuộc của các bạn trẻ Sài Thành. Không ngoa khi nói rằng quán ăn này luôn tấp nập thực khách xuyên suốt từ thứ hai cho đến chủ nhật.


Không gian quán không có gì đặc biệt, chỉ là 1 khoảng sân nhà rộng vừa phải và một căn nhà cạnh bên làm nơi để bàn ghế cho khách ngồi. Do đó, điểm thu hút thực khách đến đây chính là vì chất lượng món ăn rất ngon, phù hợp 3 tiêu chí ngon – bổ - rẻ. Quán có 2 khu vực ngồi là trong nhà và phía ngoài trước.

Khu vực trước sân:


Quán Sáu Hiếu nổi tiếng với các món lẩu ngon và lạ miệng như lẩu cá, lẩu lươn, lẩu mực, lẩu chân gà, lẩu cánh gà và đặc biệt là món lẩu ếch. Từng nồi lẩu nơi đây được các chị bếp quạt trên than hồng, chiếc lẩu luôn nóng bốc khói và kiểu lẩu này từ lâu đã không còn nhiều quán sử dụng, nhưng đây chính là điểm khác biệt tại Sáu Hiếu. Giá thành cho các món ăn tại quán khá rẻ, nếu không muốn nói là rất rẻ. Một phần lẩu ếch chỉ có 70.000 đủ cho 2 người ăn no nê. Các món lẩu khác có mức giá rẻ hơn và chất lượng thì ngon như nhau.







*MENU (Giá update 01/2012)*








Không như những quán ăn khác, họ sẽ nấu sẵn một nồi nước dung lẩu thật to rồi chia ra cho khách dung. Tại Sáu Hiếu, khi khách gọi lẩu, thì họ sẽ bắt đầu nấu nước sôi, cho gia vị và các thành phần để làm thành một nồi lẩu mới nấu cho thực khách, nhưng không phải chờ quá lâu bạn nhé. Các món ăn chơi cũng vừa miện và được yêu thích tại Sáu Hiếu có thể kể đến như là cánh gà chiên nước mắm, da ếch chiên giòn, cá cơm chiên bột, chân gà hấp hành, đậu hũ rán giòn…

Món da ếch chiên giòn 35k


Mì xào thập cẩm 45k: gồm có tim , gan, cật, mực

Bao tử xào tiêu, da ếch chiên giòn


Lẩu ếch nhỏ 65k




Vì lưu lượng khách đến quán khá đông, các bạn muốn đến theo nhóm thì phải đến sớm để có chỗ ngồi, không thì phải đợi chờ tới lượt mình. Quán hơi khó tìm, tuy có địa chỉ nhưng sẽ nhanh hơn nếu bạn đến gần khu vực đó và hỏi người dân quán Sáu Hiếu, ai cũng biết quán này và sẽ chỉ cho các bạn. Đừng lo lắng nhé.




> *Quán Sáu Hiếu*
> 
> _64/2E Quang Trung, phường 10, quận Gò Vấp(số mới), nằm đối diện UBND quận Gò Vấp nhé - Số cũ là 419 Quang Trung, phường 10, quận Gò Vấp._ 
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Sáu Hiếu_



Cùng khám phá *Quán nhậu ở Sài Gòn* - *Quan nhau o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

chưa ăn lẩu ếch lần nào

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Giá cũng mềm đấy nhỉ
Phong cách cũng rất thích hợp cho những ng nhậu  :cuoi1:

----------


## Amp21

Biết là thịt ếch ngon nhưng vẫn ko khoái lắm
Nhưng mà ở đây có nhiều món khác nữa nên cũng ok

----------


## littlegirl

hấp dẫn giá lại mềm

----------


## rose

ngon đấy phải thử ăn lẩu ếch 1 lần mới đc.

----------


## lovetravel

giá hấp dẫn quá, ở HN có quán nào rẻ rẻ ko nhỉ?

----------

